# Scopehosts.com : Germany Xen VPS , reliable hosting plan at €7/mo. get instant setup.



## Scopehosts (Oct 18, 2016)

*Germany XEN Linux VPS - 100Mbps Unlimited Bandwidth Xen PV VPS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​

Germany 100Mbps XEN Linux VPS top Intel Xeon E3 and E5 servers with RAID10 partitioned SATA III HDD`s, which provides best of the performances and stability. These Xen VPS`s are powered by Solusvm Control Panel which helps in controlling the VPS with all the basic functions. Giving to utilize the complete freedom on bandwidth with Unlimited FREE Usage. 


Optimum Result! With UNMATCHED VPS …


Xen VPS provides you full speed usage similar to the dedicated server. Each VPS is provided with guaranteed RAM, SWAP Space to avoid unnecessary RAM usage. Xen does not allow overselling of server resources giving optimum results to your requirements. Having full root access of the vps, you can control it has per your needs.


*| Location : Germany (Frankfurt) | Platform : OpenVZ | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 37.58.58.140 | *
 


*Choose Your Best VPS Plans.*


*VPS plan 1: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 1x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 768 MB    
SWAP : 256 MB    
HDD : 20 GB    
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 6.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 2: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
SWAP : 512 MB    
HDD : 50 GB    
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 9.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 3: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 2x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 1536 MB    
SWAP : 768 MB    
HDD : 80 GB    
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 12.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 4: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 2x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 2048 MB    
SWAP : 1024 MB    
HDD : 120 GB 
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 16.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 5: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 3x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 3072 MB    
SWAP : 1536 MB    
HDD : 160 GB 
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 21.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 6: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 3x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 4096 MB    
SWAP : 2048 MB    
HDD : 250 GB 
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 25.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 7: *
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
CPU : 4x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 5120 MB    
SWAP : 2536 MB    
HDD : 320 GB 
Bandiwidth : Unlimited *
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux 
*Price : € 32.99/mo.*


-----------------------------------------------
  *>>>> BUY NOW <<<<*  
-----------------------------------------------


*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
-----------------------------------
-POWER PANEL 
-Widnows 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
-MONEYBACK GUARANTEE 
-24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!
-NETWORK / HARDWARE


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
===========================================
Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
Management Service - € 25 /mo.
Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.


*Premium Pro Control Panels*
-----------------------------
cPanel/WHM Panel --    € 12.99 /mo.
DirectAdmin Panel -- € 14.00 /mo.
Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) -- € 4.99 /mo.
Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) -- € 9.99 /mo.
Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) -- € 12.99 /mo.


VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


Live Support :
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

